# How old is my classic?



## Jonesy (Oct 9, 2010)

I managed to buy a cheap classic off ebay but now im wondering how old it is, personally I think its in very good condition and not that old but I have no idea of its age. It looks exactly the same as the one in the picture in this link. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Gaggia (or maybe Philips/Saeco) may be able to advise based on serial number.

That type of machine has been in production for years so it could be 6 months or 4 years old - without further information we couldn't speculate


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, where did you purchase it from, does it have serial number on base? the old polished case ( which is this ) was used up to 3 years or so ago but could be as old as 7-8 years

Mark


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

I may be totally wrong here, but I think Gaggia stamps the date on the underside of the metal part of the portafilter handle. It will be 4 digits, mine is 0907, meaning Sept 2007.

Glenn, your machine is 2005 I think.

Unless the portafilter holder has been changed...

The new models now have the "clock with arrow" as is found on the bottom of plastic containers.

As I said, I may be totally wrong.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmm. My PF handle says "S 05 06" which is certainly possible given that I bought it used.

My Classic has the Gaggia Classic logo affixed as a 3D piece of metal, rather than silkscreened on as shown in the picture in Jonesy's link.


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

If your not sure on the numbers and letters which are on the label then all you do is pop the top cover off by removing the two screws towards the back and then look at the water pump. There will be a sticker on one side of the pump which will have a year of manufacture on it and this will be within one year of the date of the machine assembly. They did change their pumps from the old orange coloured Invensys pump to the one all machines have - the red Ulka pump. I'm pretty sure the change over was early 90's as my classic is a 1996 and has the ulka pump. Hope this is of some help.


----------

